# 0W-40 or 5W-30 instead of 5W-40?



## dcdude (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm considering a "lighter" oil such as 0W-40 in hopes of cheating MPG up a bit. However, I'm also concerned about oil leaks with a thinner oil.

Are there any of these that meet the 502.00(?) spec?

Has anyone switched to this or 5W-30 and is happy with the choice?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

there is a list of 502.00 oils in the faq and diy sticky


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Been using Mobil 1 0W40 since April and all seems well. No leaks and does not burn any oil. And yes it is 502.00 certified. Says European formula on the front of container.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Tried that same oil for my first oil change and I noticed that on my next oil change I had burned through about 3/4 of a quart so I ditched that and have been using Pentosin 5w-40 from germany. Some of the oil coulda leaked out the first time I did it but I'm not sure.


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

I use the 0w-40 in the summer when temps are hot and use the 5w-40 in the winter. Never tryed the 5w-30.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

I tried the 0-W40 last year. I had a little bit of oil consumption (about a half qt. for 5k miles), but didn't notice much, if any mpg or power increase. I may be willing to try it again if it indeed meets spec.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

rags2riches said:


> I use the 0w-40 in the summer when temps are hot and use the 5w-40 in the winter. Never tryed the 5w-30.


I would think that you would be better off using 5W40 in summer when it is hot. And the 0W40 in winter as you would get quicker upper engine lubrication when cold. Is I stated I have used the Mobil 0W40 year around.


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

I've been using 5w-30 for the last 3 oil changes- no issues with engine temp or loss in gas mileage


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

Owner's manual calls for 5w40, if you cannot find it then use 5w30. I could not find the 5w40 mobil 1 so I used 5w30. I think car runs better now. The 5w30 suppose to be thinner than the 5w40 and more fuel efficient. I would never use 0w40 since it was not specified.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

my motor burns a bit so i use 10w50


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Shawn99/30V said:


> Owner's manual calls for 5w40, if you cannot find it then use 5w30. I could not find the 5w40 mobil 1 so I used 5w30. I think car runs better now. The 5w30 suppose to be thinner than the 5w40 and more fuel efficient. I would never use 0w40 since it was not specified.


Mobil 1 0w-40 is 502.00


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

i used Mobil 0W40 one winter in my Rabbit. it was fine until close to 5K and then the engine began to get noisy. i switched back to 5W40 and have never heard the sounds again. it was like valve clatter.


----------

